
A host of common chemicals endanger child brain development, NIH journal reports - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/a-host-of-common-chemicals-endanger-child-brain-development-nih-journal-reports
======
MichaelBurge
Here's the two most relevant paragraphs:

"The list includes chemicals used extensively in consumer products and that
have become widespread in the environment. Of most concern are lead and
mercury; organophosphate pesticides used in agriculture and home gardens;
phthalates, which are used in pharmaceuticals, plastics and personal care
products; flame retardants known as polybrominated diphenyl ethers; and air
pollutants produced by the combustion of wood and fossil fuels, said
University of Illinois Comparative Biosciences professor Susan Schantz, one of
dozens of individual signatories to the consensus statement."

"“And if it looks like something is a risk, we feel policymakers should be
willing to make a decision that this or that chemical could be a bad actor and
we need to stop its production or limit its use,” she said. “We shouldn’t have
to wait 10 or 15 years — allowing countless children to be exposed to it in
the meantime — until we’re positive it’s a bad actor.”"

And their website: [https://ldaamerica.org/](https://ldaamerica.org/)

------
Aelinsaar
So, what's the solution? I've been hearing about this my entire life, and it
just seems to feed into a horribly asymmetric debate between academics,
scientific consensus on one hand, and "all of industry" on the other.

~~~
Aelinsaar
Downvotes and no answers... not too inspiring.

------
hinkley
If you can find a copy of 'The Incredible Shrinking Woman' (starring Lily
Tomlin), there is an amazing amount of social commentary about consumer
exposure in the first 15 minutes or so.

